# 130mm wheel on a 135mm frame?



## tetedecourse (Mar 7, 2006)

I know this might seem like a stupid question, but is there anyway to fit a 130mm rear wheel on a frame woth 135mm spacing? Its a Ksyrium wheel on a Lynskey frame.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

tetedecourse said:


> I know this might seem like a stupid question, but is there anyway to fit a 130mm rear wheel on a frame woth 135mm spacing? Its a Ksyrium wheel on a Lynskey frame.


5mm is a bunch to bow a Ti frame inwards, and I don't think Ksyrium wheels are going to be easy to space out to 135. 

There are likely ways to get it done, but I'd suggest looking for more suitable combinations.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

It's 2.5mm on each side. You _might_ be able to add spacers under the locknuts on each side, and still have (barely) enough axle stub protruding to allow accurate wheel placement, if you're careful when installing. Once a good QR is adequately tightened the protruding axle ends are pretty much irrelevant, though the QR needs to have a good bite on the dropouts (sometimes a problem with Ti). 

The "proper" solution is to replace the axle with a longer one, but as danl1 suggested that may be impossible to find for those hubs.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

For steel and titanium, flexing the frame that much will not hurt the frame. Fitting a 135mm hub into 130mm frame is pretty common - a tight fit but it works. Going the opposite direction - 130mm wheel into a 135mm frame - will be a bit more difficult as you need to compress the frame with the quick release, and getting everything tight may be a chore.

As JCav said, if you can add a a couple of millimeters of spacers between the hub's lock nuts you'll be better off.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

laffeaux said:


> For steel and titanium, flexing the frame that much will not hurt the frame. Fitting a 135mm hub into 130mm frame is pretty common - a tight fit but it works. Going the opposite direction - 130mm wheel into a 135mm frame - will be a bit more difficult as you need to compress the frame with the quick release, and getting everything tight may be a chore.
> 
> As JCav said, if you can add a a couple of millimeters of spacers between the hub's lock nuts you'll be better off.


It shouldn't hurt the frame, but there's another problem. If the frame is simply squeezed in, it'll likely misalign the derailleur hanger. Not much, but in the worst possible direction for shifting accuracy. It's a lot to ask of a QR, too.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Guys, it's easy. I've been doing it on a 135mm Salsa scandium Las Cruces frame for almost 4 years. No alignment issues, no shifting issues. It's 2.5mm per side and the pull is going to be even because of the hub. 

A soft-tail, pivotless MTB moves more than 5mm without issue.

Put the wheel in, crank down the skewer and go ride. Lather, rinse, repeat...


----------

